# 2007 Tarmac - Pro vs. Expert



## PodiumEnvy (Nov 14, 2005)

2007 Tarmac - Pro vs. Expert

Question(s):
Is the new pro frame worth the extra money? A buddy of mine ownes a 2006 Pro (which to me looks just like the expert this year) and thinks that it is not worth the extra cash, but I am trying to find out from others who maybe made the jump to the new frame this year. Any thoughts, ideas, and or opinions?

Bert


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

The new Pro frame is supposed to be lighter than the 2007 Expert Frame. I just bought a 2007 Expert but if I would have had the extra cash I would have opted for the Pro. It's pretty much up to you and what you will be using the bike for. I honestly love my 2007 Expert and would probably be equally as happy if I would have gotten the Pro. The 2007 Expert frame is actually just like the 2005 and 2006 Tarmac frame.


----------



## sbmtbmatic (Mar 8, 2007)

*comp*

i purchased an 06 comp, as the expert and the pro were unavailable. i am completely satisfied with the bike. i test rode, extensively i might add, the tcr, the ocr, the roubaix, the scott cr1, and the trek madone. you WILL be happy with the tarmac no matter which frame.


----------

